# Spanish Romanza - Ruben Plaza (own composition)



## rubanetti

One of my compositions, this is dedicated to my mother. It has a character of the Spanish popular music. I hope you like it.

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/11/17/romanza-espanola/

or






Regards


----------

